
Evernote's new privacy policy let's employees read user notes - mobitar
https://help.evernote.com/hc/en-us/articles/235660588-
======
scblock
I stopped using Evernote a while back. I dumped my paid account when they
emailed me enthusiastically offering a "discount" on their price hike that was
still a price hike.

It hasn't helped that they have failed to improve their app in several years,
instead choosing to develop and abandon a number of add-on products such as
Evernote Hello that never went anywhere. This was the push I needed to delete
all my data, move the most important bits somewhere else, and "deactivate" my
account.

------
mobitar
I'm seeing a lot of people want to switch to something else, but the truth is,
there aren't many good options.

I'm working on an open protocol that standardizes the encryption and ownership
of notes.

See [https://standardnotes.org](https://standardnotes.org)

If you'd like to contribute, please send me a message.

